# Remember this?



## KingKombat (Mar 20, 2009)

The memories make me want to cry.
http://www.imeem.com/kirbycrosser12/music/CHtUL6ga/animal-crossing-working-for-tom-nook/


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 20, 2009)

which AC game is it from


----------



## D Man 83 (Mar 20, 2009)

i love that song and miss it now


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 20, 2009)

royal 9999 said:
			
		

> which AC game is it from


1st one.


----------



## Caleb (Mar 20, 2009)

:'( it makes me sad to when i hear it.i miss the old days of childhood and no wi-fi.


----------



## genandnic (Mar 20, 2009)

I still play this game. And in my opinion, this is the best AC.


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of making a new town and just playing this game again.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

I still play this game.


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 21, 2009)

I've seen screenshots of this game, but honestly it doesn't look fun to me.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I've seen screenshots of this game, but honestly it doesn't look fun to me.


Then you need to play it.
It is so much fun.


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 21, 2009)

"cry".. CRY?! over a game..


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

its my fav ac game 
this was my fav song
im about to cry


----------



## Dylan (Mar 21, 2009)

Im confused what is that sound.......
ohhh wait that's just my alarm clock

I dont get it


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> its my fav ac game
> this was my fav song
> im about to cry


well my 2nd fav song
mine is 8 am


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.imeem.com/cheechou/music/pGFnkOGk/animal-crossing-animal-crossing-theme/
no this one <3


----------



## Kiley (Mar 21, 2009)

or this
http://www.imeem.com/kirbycrosser12/music/tdgUnH0D/animal-crossing-its-8-am/
but their all good


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 21, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I've seen screenshots of this game, but honestly it doesn't look fun to me.


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 21, 2009)

D Man 83 said:
			
		

> i love that song and miss it now


Same here!  :'(


----------



## Majora (Mar 21, 2009)

And hat about the one for the nintendo 64?


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 21, 2009)

Aha that is nice


----------



## Wolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Sometimes i play it, people say that wi-fi is one of the best things about AC but in AC GC there was no wi-fi and yet its still the best Animal cossing game! 

I really liked 1PM music with the cats


----------



## Rene (Mar 25, 2009)

uhuh, sounds familiar


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/37550

I loved this song on AC Gamecube better then the Working for Tom Nook, and I don't see why people are crying over a GameCube game.


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 25, 2009)

good good memories


----------



## solarshadow (Mar 25, 2009)

I still play this game sometimes.
I think the tunes on the GC version are the best, I miss them. They should of added tunes from the GC also or just made new tunes for City Folk.


----------



## kenziegirl (Mar 25, 2009)

Coraircate said:
			
		

> I've seen screen shots of this game, but honestly it doesn't look fun to me.


Screen shots say nothing! I played the game cube Animal crossing for 3 years.
And it is a lot of fun.
WW does not have Rover in the beginning  :'(  I still have the animal crossing for came cube.
My friend has the wil and thiks the game cube is better!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Phil (Mar 27, 2009)

i still own this ac version


----------



## reedstr16 (Mar 28, 2009)

ok what they need to do is make a bunch of music for the game, and take all the old and new ones and you can choose songs you want to be played and not be played, it could be like a cd player or something taht woudl be good


----------



## Carm94 (Mar 28, 2009)

i dont get it


----------



## MitchHanson (Mar 28, 2009)

I never played the first one  I'm totally getting it, I love the music!


----------



## SonicHyuga (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.imeem.com/kirbycrosser12/music/HF_oHkac/animal-crossing-rainy-day/

My favorite one.  What's really funny is, I've been getting back into it recently.


----------



## Phoenix Days (Apr 19, 2009)

yep good old times


----------



## Sinep1 (Apr 19, 2009)

thegamerocker said:
			
		

> yep good old times


----------

